# Problema con portage

## ChobinYY

```
Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.6', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-ftp/kftpgrabber-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.90', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.6', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-antivirus/klamav-0.38', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Ho questo problema, non so come risolvere...qualcuno sa a cosa sia dovuto???   :Sad: Last edited by ChobinYY on Sun Apr 01, 2007 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

puoi gentilmente mettere il tutto con il tag code, per rendere più leggibile la cosa???

poi postaci un 

```
emerge -pvtDu world
```

da quanto non dai un 

```
emerge --sync
```

che sistema usi ??

nb:la soluzione comunque c'è l'hai scritta : 

```
It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to  prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also  possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are  impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the  dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be  installed simultaneously.
```

ciao

----------

## comio

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page
> 
> or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
> ...

 

se stai usando overlay potresti avere di questi problemi (se non usi opportunamente /usr/portage/package.mask).

ciao

----------

## ChobinYY

Si scusami  ho messo tutto tra i tag code. 

allora ecco l'output di emerge -pvtDu world

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.6', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-ftp/kftpgrabber-0.6.0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.90', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.6', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-antivirus/klamav-0.38', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

sys-fs/captive games-action/armagetronad

... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/crystal-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.6-r1 [3.5.6] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl pdf -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -openexr -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 1,770 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external% (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)" 7,019 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1 [1.4.4-r3] USE="arts kde opengl -aac -daap% -debug -ifp -ipod -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa% -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se% -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 17,612 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug" 706 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3 [3.5.6-r1] USE="arts cups hal java kdeenablefinal ldap opengl pam ssl xcomposite -debug -ieee1394 -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/fusionx-aqua-1.1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl -debug -xinerama -xscreensaver"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1  USE="arts cups hal java kdeenablefinal ldap opengl pam ssl xcomposite -debug -ieee1394 -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 [2.1.22-r1] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap pam ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r3 [2.3.5] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-X%*) (-tcltk%)" 7,070 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.29 [0.9.22] USE="X alsa arts cups dbus esd hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -jack -lcms -nas -scanner (-debug%) (-gif%*) (-glut%)" 11,179 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/tellico-1.2.7 [1.2.4] USE="arts -calendar -cddb -debug -xinerama -yaz" 4,575 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.01-r2 [4.24] USE="gnome jpeg opengl pam -insecure-savers -new-login -offensive -xinerama (-kerberos%) (-krb4%) (-nls%*)" 5,148 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/audacious-1.2.2  USE="gnome nls -chardet"

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.2.5 [1.2.2-r1] USE="alsa arts esd mp3 nls oss vorbis -aac -chardet -flac -jack -lirc -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -sid -sndfile -timidity -wavpack% -wma (-libnotify%)" 2,286 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.5_p1] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 [0.7.1-r2] USE="arts encode%* gstreamer vorbis%* -debug -dvb -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 2,873 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/khttrack-0.10  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" [No ebuild?]

[ebuild     UD]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 [3.3.6-r5] USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama (-pertty%) (-risky%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r3 [0.7.2-r2] USE="gtk ncurses qt3 -caps%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-db/pgadmin3-1.4.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-db/libpq-8.1.8 [8.1.5] USE="nls pam readline ssl zlib -kerberos -pg-intdatetime -threads" 8,047 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.90 [0.9.88] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 1,804 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.6-r1 [3.5.6] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl pdf -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -openexr -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1 [4.2.2] USE="cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 36,754 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[ebuild     UD]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 [3.5.6-r2] USE="alsa arts cups fam kdeenablefinal spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug" 1,979 kB

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r1 [1.8.2] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -keyring -krb4 -nntp" 6,860 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-misc/kxdocker-trayiconlogger-1.0.0-r1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" [2]

[nomerge      ]  kde-misc/kxdocker-1.1.4a-r2  USE="arts nls -bluetooth -debug -net -xinerama" [2]

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6-r5 [3.5.6-r2] USE="alsa arts cups fam kdeenablefinal spell ssl -acl -avahi -branding% -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he" 19 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 [3.3.6-r5] USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama (-pertty%) (-risky%)" 16,986 kB

[ebuild     U ]     net-print/cups-1.2.9 [1.2.6] USE="X dbus jpeg ldap%* nls pam png ppds ssl -php -samba -slp -tiff" 3,533 kB

[nomerge      ]      net-nds/openldap-2.3.30-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 perl readline ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl -selinux -slp -smbkrb5passwd"

[ebuild  NS   ]       sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2  USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 5,961 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.0 [2.6.6] USE="dbus ipv6 nls perl python spell ssl -debug -mmx -tcl -xchatdccserver -xchatnogtk -xchattext" 1,228 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2 [0.8.1] 65 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 1,377 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] LINGUAS="it -af% -ar -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,568 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.20 [4.01] USE="gtk ssl" 2,106 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4 [2.3.0.6] USE="-source% (-kde%*)" 6,331 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0 [2.1.0] USE="gnome java kde" LINGUAS="it -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 142,238 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] USE="gnome ipv6 java -bindist% -debug -filepicker -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint (-mozbranding%)" LINGUAS="it -af% -ar -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,301 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.6  USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora -xine -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11 [0.10.8] USE="X alsa esd* oss xv -debug"

[ebuild  NS   ]    media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.3  1,139 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.11 [0.10.4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.3 [0.10.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.11 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon v4l -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -impact -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -newport -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[ebuild     U ]      x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5 [8.27.10-r1] USE="opengl -acpi -doc" 57,133 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2 [0.8.1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16 [2.14] 68 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.62.001-r1  226 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.01-r2 [4.24] USE="gnome jpeg opengl pam -insecure-savers -new-login -offensive -xinerama (-kerberos%) (-krb4%) (-nls%*)"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/netpbm-10.37.0 [10.36.0] USE="jpeg png xml zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle -svga -tiff" 2,049 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/gkrellm-themes-0.1

[ebuild     U ]  app-admin/gkrellm-2.2.10 [2.2.9-r1] USE="X nls ssl -gnutls -lm_sensors%" 703 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r2  USE="X alsa arts dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad opengl oss png sdl truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdread -enca -fbcon -ggi -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba -speex -sse -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="-bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 8,435 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r3  USE="X gtk jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 -altivec -dv -dvdread -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 [0.4.0b] USE="X sdl" 483 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.6  USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora -xine -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4 [2.3.0.6] USE="-source% (-kde%*)"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r1  USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source" 2,707 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/swt-3.2-r2  USE="cairo gnome opengl -seamonkey" 2,867 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r5  USE="-doc -source -test" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/commons-logging-1.1-r2  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source" 170 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/commons-lang-2.0-r2  USE="-doc -source" 431 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/bcprov-1.31-r1  USE="-doc" 1,759 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/junit-3.8.1-r3  USE="-doc -source" 432 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.2  USE="-doc" 599 kB

[nomerge      ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="qt3 -doc -tetex"

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 [2.8-r2] USE="X gnome%* gtk%* nls%* perl python -doc% -examples% -pango% -ruby -tcl% -tk% (-cairo%*) (-guile%) (-java%*) (-lua%) (-ocaml%) (-php%) (-static%) (-tcltk%)" 4,500 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 [2.14.1] USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 4,169 kB

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/eel-2.16.3 [2.14.1] USE="X -debug" 658 kB

[ebuild     U ]      gnome-base/gail-1.9.3 [1.8.11] USE="-debug -doc" 609 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libxklavier-3.1 [3.0] USE="-doc" 462 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.6-r1 [3.5.6] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl pdf -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -openexr -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/lcms-1.15 [1.14-r1] USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff" 760 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.6  USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora -xine -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.11 [0.10.4] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 [0.2.2] 91 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.3 [0.7.1-r2] USE="arts encode%* gstreamer vorbis%* -debug -dvb -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama"

[ebuild  NS   ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.8.11  0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 [3.5.6-r2] USE="alsa arts cups fam kdeenablefinal spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he"

[ebuild     U ]   net-dns/libidn-0.6.5-r1 [0.5.15] USE="java nls -doc -emacs -mono%" 2,079 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.7-r1  USE="-source -xmldoclet" 714 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/antlr-2.7.7  USE="python -debug -doc -examples -mono -nocxx -nojava -script -source" 1,774 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]     dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc"

[ebuild     U ]      dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 [1.2.6] USE="-examples (-numeric%)" 469 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1 [1.4.4-r3] USE="arts kde opengl -aac -daap% -debug -ifp -ipod -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa% -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se% -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4-r2 [1.1.3] USE="X alsa arts dvd esd gnome gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack% -pulseaudio -samba% -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack% -xcb% -xinerama -xvmc" 6,856 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070129 [0.4.9_p20061016] USE="encode ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid" 2,038 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/jre-1.5.0

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11 [1.5.0.10] USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce" 48,437 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.6-r1 [3.5.6] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl pdf -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -openexr -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.15 [1.14-r1] USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.31 [1.3.25] USE="java perl python -doc -guile -lua% -mono% -ocaml% -php -pike% -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,080 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.11

[ebuild     U ]   media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.0.5-r1 [6.3.0.5] USE="X jpeg mpeg perl png truetype xml zlib -bzip2 -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -tiff -wmf" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc" 460 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode gnome -debug -pccts"

[nomerge      ]    dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]     gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="jpeg -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]      gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.11 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,680 kB

[ebuild     U ]        x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.19 [0.18-r1] 582 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.11 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]     x11-libs/pango-1.14.10 [1.14.9] USE="-debug -doc" 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/cairo-1.4.2 [1.3.10] USE="X glitz svg -debug -directfb -doc -xcb" 3,009 kB

[nomerge      ] games-action/bzflag-2.0.8  USE="sdl -dedicated"

[ebuild     UD]  virtual/opengl-7.0 [8.27.10-r1] USE="(-acpi%) (-doc%) (-opengl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [6.5.2] USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/eselect-1.0.7  USE="-bash-completion -doc"

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/file-4.20 [4.18] USE="python" 537 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.6-r1 [3.5.6] USE="arts kdeenablefinal opengl pdf -debug -gphoto2 -imlib -openexr -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1 [0.5.4] USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4 [2.3.0.6] USE="-source% (-kde%*)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/bcprov-1.31-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/ant-core-1.6.5-r14 [1.6.2-r5] USE="-doc -source" 6,137 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.6  USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora -xine -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11 [0.10.8] USE="X alsa esd* oss xv -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.11 [0.10.8] 1,826 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 [0.5.7.1-r3] USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/khttrack-0.10  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 [3.3.6-r5] USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama (-pertty%) (-risky%)"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 [2.1.10] USE="-debug" 255 kB

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 [2.3.2-r1] USE="xml%* -doc" 1,249 kB

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4 [2.3.0.6] USE="-source% (-kde%*)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r5  USE="-doc -source -test"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/commons-logging-1.1-r2  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/java-config-2.0.31-r5 [2.0.31-r3] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls"

[nomerge      ]     app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.26] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,484 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007] 114 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype"

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.05 [0.28]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.17 [2.15] 25 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 [22.2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 252 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype"

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.05 [0.28]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.30 [1.28]

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid"

[ebuild     U ]      perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] 96 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2 [0.8.1]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16 [2.14]

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.66 [0.64] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/DBI-1.53 [1.50] 414 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18  0 kB

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018

[ebuild     U ]      dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.39 [0.38] 31 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal ssl -debug -jingle -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.02 [0.97] 45 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 [0.1.2] USE="-fftw -sndfile" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.18 [0.15] 18 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/module-build-0.28.05 [0.28] 182 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/yaml-0.62 [0.39] 96 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.30 [1.28] 39 kB

[ebuild     U ]      virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r1 [1.8.2] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -keyring -krb4 -nntp"

[nomerge      ]     net-libs/libsoup-2.2.99  USE="ssl -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]      net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  USE="nls zlib -doc"

[ebuild     U ]       app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7 [0.5.5] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1  USE="png truetype -hardened -kdgraphics"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.2-r1] USE="-no-old-linux" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 [0.5.7.1-r3] USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]     sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink"

[ebuild     U ]      sys-fs/udev-108 [104-r7] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.6] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ]        sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 [6.4] USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static -xattr%" 5,223 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.2 [0.8.1]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16 [2.14]

[nomerge      ]   virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.66 [0.64]

[ebuild     U ]    perl-core/Test-Simple-0.66 [0.64] 75 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/DBI-1.53 [1.50]

[nomerge      ]     virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.18

[ebuild  N    ]      perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.18  51 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.6  USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer kdeenablefinal mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -theora -xine -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3-r1

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.11 [0.10.8] USE="X alsa esd* oss xv -debug"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/liboil-0.3.10-r1 [0.3.6-r1] USE="-doc%" 841 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype"

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.05 [0.28]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.30 [1.28]

[ebuild     U ]     perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] 70 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r3  USE="X gtk jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 -altivec -dv -dvdread -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]    media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070129 [0.4.9_p20061016] USE="encode ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis zlib -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid"

[ebuild     U ]     media-sound/lame-3.97 [3.96.1] USE="gtk -debug -mp3rtp%" 1,297 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rar-3.7.0_beta1 [3.5.1] 752 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 [3.4.6-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -d% -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test% -vanilla" 97 kB

[nomerge      ] app-antivirus/klamav-0.38  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[ebuild     U ]  app-antivirus/clamav-0.90 [0.88.7] USE="crypt -bzip2% -curl% -logrotate% -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)" 11,305 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.12 [0.10] 341 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.11 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/atk-1.12.3  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]      dev-libs/glib-2.12.11 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,857 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.4-r4] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 885 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16.1 [1.16-r2] USE="nls -static" 1,752 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.3 [2.0.2] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 1,283 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.11 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 422 kB

[nomerge      ] net-misc/dhcp-3.0.3-r9  USE="-doc -minimal -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12] USE="nls -static" 105 kB

[nomerge      ] app-editors/nvu-1.0-r4  USE="gnome ipv6 truetype -debug -moznoxft -xinerama -xprint"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-antivirus/klamav-0.38  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-antivirus/clamav-0.90 [0.88.7] USE="crypt -bzip2% -curl% -logrotate% -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* -static (-build%)" 516 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0 [2.1.0] USE="gnome java kde" LINGUAS="it -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.3.2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.29 [0.9.22] USE="X alsa arts cups dbus esd hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -jack -lcms -nas -scanner (-debug%) (-gif%*) (-glut%)"

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/bison-2.2  USE="nls -static"

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/m4-1.4.8 [1.4.7] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.6  USE="arts kdeenablefinal ssl -debug -jingle -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r3

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test"

[ebuild     U ]    app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 92 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-themes/amsn-skins-20061125

[nomerge      ]  net-im/amsn-0.96

[ebuild     U ]   dev-tcltk/tls-1.5.0 [1.4.1] USE="X%*" 111 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.42] USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.34 [0.3.4] 291 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007]

[nomerge      ]  virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/ed-0.4 [0.2-r6] 53 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007]

[nomerge      ]  virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]    sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc1  USE="nls"

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/dialog-1.0.20060221 [1.0.20050206] USE="unicode -examples%" 330 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.42] USE="nls" 1,780 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.2 [2.0.0.1] LINGUAS="it -af% -ar -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56 [1.52] 7 kB

[nomerge      ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.7  USE="qt3 -doc -tetex"

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 [2.8-r2] USE="X gnome%* gtk%* nls%* perl python -doc% -examples% -pango% -ruby -tcl% -tk% (-cairo%*) (-guile%) (-java%*) (-lua%) (-ocaml%) (-php%) (-static%) (-tcltk%)"

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/gd-2.0.34 [2.0.33] USE="jpeg png truetype -fontconfig -xpm" 1,109 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 [6.6] 46 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/gprolog-1.3.0 [1.2.19] USE="-doc -examples" 1,282 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 [1.2.2.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig -static (-netboot%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.44 [4.42] USE="-doc -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.7.3 [3.6.8] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0008 [2.9007]

[nomerge      ]  virtual/mysql-5.0

[nomerge      ]   dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r2  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2 [1.1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-action/bzflag-2.0.8  USE="sdl -dedicated"

[ebuild     U ]  net-dns/c-ares-1.3.1 [1.3.0] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.1-r3 [5.1.6-r6] USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt gdbm iconv ipv6 ldap ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -apache -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter% -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json% -kerberos -ldap-sasl% -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin% -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external% (-filepro%) (-hardenedphp%) (-hyperwave-api%) (-informix%) (-memlimit%) (-ming%) (-sasl%) (-vm-goto%) (-vm-switch%)"

[nomerge      ]  net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker -selinux -static-modules -threads"

[ebuild     U ]   app-misc/mime-types-7 [5] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 [0.5.7.1-r3] USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]     sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink"

[nomerge      ]      sys-fs/udev-108 [104-r7] USE="(-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]       sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.6] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static"

[ebuild  N    ]        virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  69 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r13  USE="nsplugin -doc"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/java-config-1.3.7

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.13 [0.12-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r3  USE="X gtk jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 -altivec -dv -dvdread -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid"

[nomerge      ]    sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.4-r4] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]     sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c [2006p] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/netcat-110-r8  USE="crypt ipv6 -GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE -static"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/libmix-2.05  USE="-no-net2"

[ebuild     U ]   net-libs/libpcap-0.9.5 [0.9.4] USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r1 [1.8.2] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -keyring -krb4 -nntp"

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/nss-3.11.5 [3.11.3] 3,611 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.2-r1

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/pth-2.0.3 [1.4.0] 625 kB

[nomerge      ] app-cdr/k9copy-1.1.1_p2 [1.0.4] USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

[nomerge      ]   app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1  USE="encode gnome -debug -pccts"

[nomerge      ]    dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.12.0  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]     dev-cpp/gconfmm-2.12.0  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]      dev-cpp/glibmm-2.8.4  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild     U ]       dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.17 [2.0.16] USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 [0.2.2]

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 [2.15-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r5 [0.5.7.1-r3] USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]     sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5  USE="-build -symlink"

[nomerge      ]      sys-fs/udev-108 [104-r7] USE="(-selinux)"

[nomerge      ]       sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.6] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static"

[nomerge      ]        virtual/init-0

[ebuild     U ]         sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86-r5] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1  USE="png truetype -hardened -kdgraphics"

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.3-r1 [1.8.2] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -keyring -krb4 -nntp"

[ebuild     U ]     dev-libs/nspr-4.6.5-r1 [4.6.3] USE="ipv6 -debug%" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.5-r2  USE="arts crypt kdeenablefinal -debug -gnokii -kdehiddenvisibility -pda -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 [3.5.6-r2] USE="alsa arts cups fam kdeenablefinal spell ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he"

[ebuild     U ]   app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0 [2.1.0] USE="gnome java kde" LINGUAS="it -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/zip-2.32 [2.31-r1] USE="crypt" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/gset-compiz-0.3.4  [No ebuild?]

[nomerge      ]  x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6  USE="dbus gnome kde svg -debug"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/control-center-2.16.3 [2.16.2] USE="alsa eds hal -debug"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 [2.14.1] USE="X gnome -beagle -debug"

[nomerge      ]     media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug"

[ebuild     U ]      media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r2 [0.2.6-r1] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4 [2.3.0.6] USE="-source% (-kde%*)"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/bcprov-1.31-r1  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype"

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.7  USE="mikmod mp3 vorbis -timidity"

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2  USE="-aotuv"

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 [1.1.2] 0 kB

Total: 168 packages (142 upgrades, 4 downgrades, 19 new, 3 in new slots), Size of downloads: 572,757 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

 [3] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental

```

è molto che non aggiorno il portage, perché sono stato via per un bel pò.

```
Linux tuxphantom 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #5 SMP Sun Nov 5 19:52:30 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon XP-M AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

versione portage:  2.1.2.2

```

Ho provato a fare quello che dice, ma da sempre lo stesso problema, spuntano pacchetti più vecchi.

Sto usando l'overplay

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

 [3] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental

----------

## lavish

Se hai questo tipo di problemi e' a causa degli overlay esterni i quali non sono supportati.

----------

## ChobinYY

quindi basta semplicemente toglierli??

----------

## lavish

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> quindi basta semplicemente toglierli??

 

Non so se semplicemente togliendoli potrai risolvere: magari hai fatto l'emerge di qualche pacchetto...

Prova intanto a escluderli via PORTDIR_OVERLAY e vedi se risolvi cosi'

----------

## Kernel78

Fai un bel

```
eix -Jc
```

e vedi tutti i pacchetti che hai installato da overlay, ti fai un binario per ognuno e li rimuovi (backup figlioli, non scordatevi i backup  :Wink:  ) poi 

```
emerge -a --depclean

revdep-rebuild -p
```

e se tutto è a posto prova a aggiornare.

Visto quanto tempo è che non aggiorni probabilmente ti troverai ad affrontare qualche pacchetto bloccante.

----------

## ChobinYY

escludendo il PORTDIR_OVERPLAY purtroppo non cambianulla perché ho emerso già molti pacchetti.

ho fatto

```
eix -Jc
```

ecco l'output

```
eix -Jc

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker (1.1.4a-r2@25/11/2006): KXDocker is the KDE animated docker, supports plugins and notifications

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-configurator (1.0.2@08/11/2006): KXDocker configurator plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-dcop (1.0.0-r1@08/11/2006): KXDocker dcop plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-i18n (1.0.2-r1@08/11/2006): KXDocker i18n plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-resources (1.1.0@08/11/2006): KXDocker resources are base themes to help run KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-trayiconlogger (1.0.0-r1@08/11/2006): KXDocker tray icon plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-mountmanager [1] (1.0.0-r1@08/11/2006): KXDocker mountmanager plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-taskmanager [1] (1.0.2@08/11/2006): KXDocker taskmanager plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] kde-misc/kxdocker-thememanager [1] (1.0.0@08/11/2006): KXDocker thememanager plugin for KXDocker (the KDE animated docker)

[I] x11-base/xgl [1] (0.0.1_pre20061108@24/11/2006): XGL X server

[U] x11-libs/libwnck (2.16.2@24/11/2006 -> (~)2.16.3): A window navigation construction kit

[U] x11-libs/qt (3.3.6-r5(3)@06/12/2006 4.2.2(4)@22/02/2007 -> (~)3.3.8-r2(3) (~)4.2.3-r1(4)): The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.

[I] x11-libs/libcm [1] (0.0.22_pre20061023@31/03/2007): Composite management library

[I] x11-misc/xwinwrap [1] (1.1.1_alpha20060318-r2@08/11/2006):

[I] x11-wm/metacity (2.16.3@31/03/2007): Gnome default windowmanager

[1] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

Found 15 matches.
```

Possibile che sono solo questi? e crea conflitto con altri pacchetti...

----------

## Luca89

Non credo che siano gli overlay a dare problemi, probabilmente c'è qualche incongruenza con la versione di kdelibs, se hai eix lancia:

```
eix -e kdelibs
```

e posta l'output, inoltre dimmi tutti i riferimenti a questo pacchetto che hai nei vari /etc/portage/package.*:

```
grep -n kdelibs -r /etc/portage/
```

----------

## ChobinYY

ecco l'output di 

```
eix -e kdelibs
```

```
[U] kde-base/kdelibs

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.2-r6[1] (~)3.5.5-r4 3.5.5-r5 3.5.5-r5[1] (~)3.5.5-r6[1] 3.5.5-r7 (~)3.5.5-r7[1] 3.5.5-r8 3.5.5-r9 3.5.5-r10 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.6-r2 (~)3.5.6-r3 (~)3.5.6-r4 (~)3.5.6-r5

     Installed versions:  3.5.6-r2(3.5)(17:49:13 22/02/2007)(-acl alsa arts -avahi cups -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD fam -jpeg2k kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos kernel_linux -legacyssl -linguas_he -lua -openexr spell ssl -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE libraries needed by all KDE programs.

[1] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

```

output di 

```
grep -n kdelibs -r /etc/portage/
```

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords.backup:7:kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

/etc/portage/package.keywords~:7:kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

/etc/portage/package.keywords:7:kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

/etc/portage/copia_package.keywords:7:kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

```

----------

## Kernel78

Statisticamente parlando è probabile che il problema venga dall'overlay ...

Io ti ho già spiegato come procederei ed inoltre è un metodo grazie al quale puoi anche tornare indietro velocemente in caso non fosse li il problema.

Poi ovviamente sei tu con la tua testa a dover decidere cosa vuoi fare.

----------

## ChobinYY

Si ma ho fatto come dici tu

però è strano che i pacchetti siano così pochi, perché sono sicuro di averne emersi di più...

----------

## Flameeyes

Se stai usando x86/amd64/ppc/qualsiasicosachenonabbiaunatilde, e vuoi installare kde 3.5.6, devi metterlo _tutto_ in ~x86 in package.keywords, altirmenti hai degli up/down cycle che creano il problema che hai riscontrato.

In aggiunta, xeffects è conosciuto per sostituire spesso le eclass (non so ora ma in passato aveva anche una kde.eclass modificata in modo assurdo) e quindi anche pacchetti che non hai installato dall'overlay verrebbero sporcati da tali modifiche; in tal caso, anche rimuovendo l'overlay da PORTDIR_OVERLAY non rimuoverai gli effetti che ha avuto sui pacchetti.

(Per chi avesse visto Boston Legal, pensate a James Spader ora..)

Tutti insieme: "xeffects è male"

----------

## ChobinYY

Il problema era proprio questo kdepim non era impostato come ~x86

Per togliere l'overplay?

Penso non sia una cosa semplice, perché quei pacchetti che mi elenca sono pochini...

----------

## Scen

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Per togliere l'overplay?
> 
> Penso non sia una cosa semplice, perché quei pacchetti che mi elenca sono pochini...

 

Se l'hai installato tramite layman basta un

```

layman -d xeffects

```

altrimenti un brutale

```

rm -frv /usr/local/portage/xeffects

```

può essere d'aiuto  :Wink: 

(dopo aver rimosso l'overlay aggiorna il db di eix tramite

```

update-eix

```

)

----------

